# Predict the last 15 games!



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Predict the Suns remaining 15 games. I'll disclude the Charlotte game to give more time for predictions.

See how many you can get right! :biggrin: 
Whoever predicts most accurately gets 20 rep points(KidCanada +Kekai) and 1000 pts from me. :cheers: 


3/25 @ Miami 
3/26 @ Orlando 
3/28 vs. Denver 
3/30 vs. Philadelphia 
4/1 vs. Minnesota 
4/3 @ Houston 
4/5 vs. LA Lakers 
4/8 @ Golden State 
4/9 vs. Houston 
4/11 @ LA Lakers 
4/12 vs. New Orleans 
4/15 vs. LA Clippers 
4/16 vs. Sacramento 
4/18 vs. Denver 
4/20 @ Sacramento


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

3/25 @ Miami *W*
3/26 @ Orlando *W*
3/28 vs. Denver *W*
3/30 vs. Philadelphia *W* 
4/1 vs. Minnesota *W* 
4/3 @ Houston *W* 
4/5 vs. LA Lakers *W*
4/8 @ Golden State *W*
4/9 vs. Houston *W*
4/11 @ LA Lakers *W* 
4/12 vs. New Orleans *W*
4/15 vs. LA Clippers *W*
4/16 vs. Sacramento *L*
4/18 vs. Denver *W*
4/20 @ Sacramento *W*

14-1.

(I wanted to pick us to win all 15 but I didn't want to be to big of a homer.)


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I aint given no rep points!! Haha j/k

3/25 @ Miami *W*
3/26 @ Orlando *W*
3/28 vs. Denver *L*
3/30 vs. Philadelphia *W* 
4/1 vs. Minnesota *W* 
4/3 @ Houston *W* 
4/5 vs. LA Lakers *W*
4/8 @ Golden State *W*
4/9 vs. Houston *W*
4/11 @ LA Lakers *W* 
4/12 vs. New Orleans *W*
4/15 vs. LA Clippers *W*
4/16 vs. Sacramento *L*
4/18 vs. Denver *W*
4/20 @ Sacramento *L*

12-3


Yaya thats a winner


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hm, I guess, I'm the only one other than you guys doing it. The only reason I have us losing last 2 is cuz we rest our starters more so and the Nuggets will be playing hard for that final spot.

3/25 @ Miami *W*
3/26 @ Orlando*W* 
3/28 vs. Denver *L* 
3/30 vs. Philadelphia *W* 
4/1 vs. Minnesota *W* 
4/3 @ Houston *W* 
4/5 vs. LA Lakers *W* 
4/8 @ Golden State *L* 
4/9 vs. Houston *W* 
4/11 @ LA Lakers *W* 
4/12 vs. New Orleans*W* 
4/15 vs. LA Clippers *W* 
4/16 vs. Sacramento *W* 
4/18 vs. Denver *L* 
4/20 @ Sacramento *L*

11-4


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

3/25 @ Miami L
3/26 @ Orlando W
3/28 vs. Denver W
3/30 vs. Philadelphia W
4/1 vs. Minnesota W
4/3 @ Houston L
4/5 vs. LA Lakers W
4/8 @ Golden State W
4/9 vs. Houston W
4/11 @ LA Lakers L
4/12 vs. New Orleans W
4/15 vs. LA Clippers W
4/16 vs. Sacramento W
4/18 vs. Denver W
4/20 @ Sacramento W

13-2


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

3/25 @ Miami L
3/26 @ Orlando W
3/28 vs. Denver L
3/30 vs. Philadelphia W
4/1 vs. Minnesota L
4/3 @ Houston L
4/5 vs. LA Lakers W
4/8 @ Golden State W
4/9 vs. Houston W
4/11 @ LA Lakers W
4/12 vs. New Orleans W
4/15 vs. LA Clippers W
4/16 vs. Sacramento L
4/18 vs. Denver W
4/20 @ Sacramento L

9-6


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

9-6 gets the Suns to 60 wins. If the Suns continue at their current 76.1% rate(11-4), they will end up at 62 wins. I'll get wild and say 11-4.


----------

